# Lloyd-Jones' Evangelical Unity- An Appeal



## JOwen (Nov 2, 2006)

Does anyone know where I could purchase this sermon in audio format (MP3, Tape, etc?). Any help you could lend with this would be much appreciated .

Blessings!


----------



## ADKing (Nov 2, 2006)

Is this the address from the 1957 annual meeting of the Evangelical Alliance? If it is the same, it is available at www.mlj.org.uk as a downloadable MP3 for $7.06 (US dollars)--MLJ.5714. If it is not the same address as what you are looking for, this is a great Lloyd-Jones resource anyway and maybe they can help you?


----------



## JOwen (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanks brother. It's not the one I'm looking for but I will get it anyway.

Blessings!

JL


----------

